# steelhead backing?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

What is a safe amount of backing on an 8wt reel if you are going to attempt to catch a steelhead?
Janus


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Check the paperwork that came with your reel as it should give you the info. As a general rule an 8wt reel Large Arbor can take 150 yards of 30-lb. Dacron or 250 yards of 35-lb braid. A regular arbor would take 100 to 125 yards of 30-lb Dacron or 200 yards of 35-lb braid. I wouldn't go with less than 100 yards.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, but...I know how much mine holds, just wondering what a safe amount to have is..? My 8wt reel says it only holds 55yrds but I have trouble believing that..everyone tells me that's not enough.....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been using 100 yards and have them run it all off down into the fly line so 150 is probably better.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..well ok .. lets do some math 100 yards is 300 feet correct? I have never, I do mean never let a steelhead take me into my backing! You dont need more than 300 feet of backing. what river / creek do you plan on fishing where you will have the room to use 300 feet of backing? I want to fish there, and thats not even counting your 100 of fly line! Thee only fish that takes me into my backing is a carp, and we will not compare salt water to fresh! I let my drag work, and land the fish hot so the revival rate is higher.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> ..well ok .. lets do some math 100 yards is 300 feet correct? I have never, I do mean never let a steelhead take me into my backing! You dont need more than 300 feet of backing. what river / creek do you plan on fishing where you will have the room to use 300 feet of backing? I want to fish there, and thats not even counting your 100 of fly line! Thee only fish that takes me into my backing is a carp, and we will not compare salt water to fresh! I let my drag work, and land the fish hot so the revival rate is higher.


I agree, although I have yet to take a carp on the fly. I caught a 7 lb steelie on my 6 wt & never got into the backing. I agree with Tom...a properly set drag will really help in controlling & landing a large fish. What kind of reel do you have that only takes 55 yds of backing? Sounds like a large arbor that is not a "true" large arbor, & what weight backing is it calling for?
Mike


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

well according to this pre-spooled reel there is 55yrds of backing and 30yrds of fly line...so I have 255 feet to work with...but this all only matters if I hook a steelhead. I'm more of a 5wt or 6wt guy..I bought the 8wt to try out some bigger fish and flies. BUt I have never seen my backing with any fish I've caught and they did fight a bit . haven't used the 8wt much at all... really fun to cast though and landed some smallmouth with it..I have a problem with buying things..


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

It's one of these gander mountain combos..I went there to browse and walked out with it. It's an x-1 guide series combo the reel is a "mid-arbor" reel.
No spare spools, no information on it... after I bought it and cast it it seemed decent enough not to return it, and it's not my primary rig but...the ratings seem off on it, because it seems bigger than some other reels that I have that hold 100yards...
here is a guy selling a whole bunch of them and covering up the gander mountain like a mugshot...I have the 7/8
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-6-FLY-REELS-X-1-5-6-7-8-X-2-5-6_W0QQitemZ180149165714QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Steelheader07, you must be catching the babies !


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

hmm ...lol... know I just know what I have seen on the tribs, and from MI, IND, OH, PA, NY where I have fished "and soon to add Washington state to the list" I have had no steelhead take me into my backing. That includes some very large steelhead! I just see no reason for backing to be any more than 100-200 yards!
I have hooked steelhead in the Niagara River that have come close, but still no cigar! Here are some pics if you like to look at some small fish! Its not all about the big fish even a 5# steelhead in a 9 mph current can feel like a monster .. lol .. 

http://community.webshots.com/user/steelheader007

http://community.webshots.com/user/steelheader0072


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Steelheader007 you are right. I was thinking of one thing and saying another. I apologize. What I meant to say is that I use 100 yards of backing and have had steelhead run downstream with the current and pass through the fly line and into the backing. Not through the backing.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you guys use 30 or 20lb backing?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

30 # salt gelspun, 20# dacron fresh water, no worrries.....


----------

